# Protective cover for the MasterBuilt Model #20070508 ?



## coaster (Feb 15, 2009)

Hello Folks,

Just purchased a MasterBuilt Digital Smokehouse Model # 20070508 from my local Samâ€[emoji]8482[/emoji]s Club.

http://www.samsclub.com/shopping/nav...=5&item=415076

Does anyone know where I can purchase a protective cover for my MasterBuilt Digital Smokehouse Model # 20070508 ?

Coaster


----------



## ronp (Feb 15, 2009)

Congrats on your new smoker.
Last years model had them. Maybe Masterbuilt has some, give them a call.



*Phone *
1.800.489.1581
706.327.5622 (local for Columbus, Georgia)


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 15, 2009)

I picked up a generic cover for vertical smokers at Home Depot to fit over my 30" MES.  It's plenty big and would fit the 40" with no problem.  Has elastic at the bottom.


----------



## ne.hunter (Feb 15, 2009)

I use a bradly cover for my 30 mes that has a drawstring on it works great


----------



## coaster (Feb 17, 2009)

Hello Folks,

Perchance if others are interested I contacted Masterbuilt (1-800-489-1581) as suggested by Forum Member ronp100343 and they have a protective cover for the MES Model #20070508 for $29.00 plus shipping/handing.

Coaster


----------



## ronp (Feb 17, 2009)

Good deal, happy to help.


----------



## scubadoo97 (Feb 17, 2009)

This cover was around $10 if interested


----------



## rodbuilder (Feb 17, 2009)

This is the one I got from Cabela's.  It's heavy duty and will fit either the 30" or 40" MES...

http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/te...120&hasJS=true


----------



## donnylove (Feb 17, 2009)

If you look closely at the drawing with the dimensions on it (near the bottom of the page), this cover appears to be custom made for a MES . . . I only wish they'd make one tall enough to cover my mounting cabinet as well!

http://www.the-cover-store.com/item_...=Grill%2BBrand


----------



## hometownhockeyfan (Mar 7, 2009)

I like the look of these covers, but I am confused as to which one to pick.

The one that shows the MES in the picture, looks way to big - 32Wx32Dx40 Tall.  (My MES is 22Wx17Dx38T)  http://www.the-cover-store.com/item_...=Grill%2BBrand 

The other cover is 22Wx22Dx36T which sounds like a better fit for the MES. http://www.the-cover-store.com/item_...=Grill%2BBrand 

Any and all advice is appreciated

Thanks...David


----------



## donnylove (Mar 7, 2009)

My guess is that the larger cover is based on the 40" MES. The smaller one sounds like it will fit the 30" fairly well, as long as you don't mind that it could be an inch or two short and thereby wouldn't wrap around the bottom of the cabinet. 

I still haven't had any lucking finding anything that will cover the cabinet as well as my smoker. I may have one custom made. For now, I just keep the MES in the garage when I'm not using it. Good luck!


----------



## jr.s (Aug 4, 2009)

What does the cover from the Masberbuilt for the 40" look like....is it pretty durable looking material?  I had a Bradley cover for my 30", and it didn't last too long.....need to protect my 40" better.

Does it look as durable as this one?  http://www.the-cover-store.com/item_...=Grill%2BBrand  (That one actually has a 3 year warranty....ends up being $50 with shipping though....)


----------



## ronp (Aug 4, 2009)

Not sure about comparison, the Masterbuilt is somewhat thin. I got a tear in mine.


----------



## jr.s (Aug 5, 2009)

That the fear, the one at the Cover Store is probably more durable.....it better be with a 3 year warranty.....Although I'm sure a tear wouldn't be a Warranty issue.


----------



## fishawn (Aug 5, 2009)

Congrats on the MES Coaster. I think you will find it to be a pretty neat fixture on your back deck/patio. I love mine & use it about 2-3 times per week. It's going right now.........


----------



## insight (Feb 3, 2010)

BUMP!!!

Everyone happy with those "Cover Store" covers? 

http://www.the-cover-store.com/item_...de=CSP06146KH2

I have been glassing the Kahki 32x32x40 for my 40" MES. Want to know if you guys feel that the quality is worth the 40 bucks. Looks like good schtuff to me! 

The 3 year warranty is also cool beans and says something about the product quality too!


----------



## rdknb (Feb 3, 2010)

I got the home depot one for vertical smokes, I am guessing it would work too


----------

